# Cannot boot windows - Startup repair cannot repair this computer automatically



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi, everyone.



Today, after restarting my computer, I was faced with the Startup Repair tool, unable to boot Windows 7.


A couple hours later, after running startup tool a total of 29 times I have been unable to solve the problem. 

I have also:

Tried booting in safe mode[didn't work]
Tried last known good config[didn't work]

Based on some advice I read elsewhere, I also ran chkdsk /r/f c: . It completed successfully.

Even just knowing how I can extract my files so that I can re-install windows would be a big help.


Startup tool doesn't take over a minute to complete, and displays these details:

Problem Event Name: StartupRepairOffline
Problem Signature 01: 6.1.7600.16385
Problem Signature 02: 6.1.7600.16385
Problem Signature 03: unknown
Problem Signature 04: 21200110
Problem Signature 05: AutoFailover
Problem Signature 06: 29
Problem Signature 07 CorruptFile
OS Version: 6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID: 1033

Startup Repair Diagnosis and Repair Log displays the following details:
Last successful boot time: 8/25/2012 11:35:21 PM(GMT)
Number of repair attempts: 29

Session details

System Disk = \Device\Harddisk1
Windows directory = C\Windows
AutoChk Run = 0
Number of root causes = 1

Test Performed:
Name: Check for updates
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 15ms

Test Performed:
Name: System disk test
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 16ms

Test Performed:
Name: Disk failure diagnosis
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 94 ms

Test Performed:
Name: Disk metadata test
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 453 ms

Test Performed:
Volume content check
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken 62ms

Test Performed:
Name: Boot manager diagnosis
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 0ms

Test Performed:
Name: System boot log diagnosis
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 0 ms

Test Performed:
Name: Event log diagnosis
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 31 ms

Test Performed:
Name: Internal state check
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 0 ms

Root cause found:
Startup repair has tried several times but still cannot determine the cause of the problem

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi-

Can you boot into safe-mode?

Also, do you have either a recovery partition, recovery disk, or the windows installation disk? (some of the tools could help, especially if safe mode doesn't work)

Regards,

Mark


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

I cannot boot into safemode.

I do not have a recovery partition/recovery disk. I do have a windows installation disk.

I can access the system recovery options.


On the basis of advice I've read, I've burned Ubunto to a DVD, in case I cannot recovery my files in any other manner.


Thank you very much for your assistance


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi-



> To run the Bootrec.exe tool, you must start Windows RE. To do this, follow these steps:
> Put the Windows Vista or Windows 7 installation disc in the disc drive, and then start the computer.
> Press a key when you are prompted.
> Select a language, a time, a currency, a keyboard or an input method, and then click Next.
> ...


The above is quoted from: Use the Bootrec.exe tool in the Windows Recovery Environment to troubleshoot and repair startup issues in Windows

Once you have the command prompt up type

bootrec.exe /fixMBR

Then once it says that it completed successfully, exit cmd, shutdown you computer and see if it boots.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

I am sorry to say that it did not work. Back into Startup Repair


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi-

Does it automatically go into start-up repair upon booting the computer, or do you select it.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

The former. If I do nothing it automatically goes into startup repair.


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi-

I'm going to ask the other staff members if they have any ideas, especially since instructions for a repair install have (i think) changed since SP1 came out. Sorry for that.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

No problem! I'm overjoyed to have anyone helping me at all!

Would it be imprudent to go ahead with the Ubuntu installation before I have an answer?


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

phillip_bryson said:


> Tried booting in safe mode[didn't work]
> Tried last known good config[didn't work]


Please describe exactly what you see on-screen (and give me an idea of the time taken on each screen) when attempt to load Windows normally.

Do the same for Safe Mode also please.
Does the system "hang" or does it re-start?
Do you see and have the chance to read any error messages?


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

Do NOT go ahead with *installing* Ubuntu!!!

Ubuntu can be run from a bootable CD/DVD to recover your files: *You should not attempt to actually install it on the hard drive!*


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi-

IF, and only if, you know how to setup a dual boot with Ubuntu, know how to install to a different partition (and if needed create one). Also, using the disk, you can run Ubuntu without actually installing it from the disk, you can use this to backup important files to an external hard drive or flash drive, or to a separate partition.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

AustrAlien said:


> Please describe exactly what you see on-screen (and give me an idea of the time taken on each screen) when attempt to load Windows normally.
> 
> Do the same for Safe Mode also please.
> Does the system "hang" or does it re-start?
> Do you see and have the chance to read any error messages?


The system appears to load normally, however a screen then appears which says "Loading Windows files" with a white bar. Once that finishes it continues loading normally. Then, the screen which is the background to the log-in screen appears, and after a brief moment Startup Repair begins.

The same occurs with safe mode.


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

AustrAlien said:


> Do NOT go ahead with *installing* Ubuntu!!!
> 
> Ubuntu can be run from a bootable CD/DVD to recover your files: *You should not attempt to actually install it on the hard drive!*


Thank you for averting a potential crisis.


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

i MaRk i said:


> Hi-
> 
> IF, and only if, you know how to setup a dual boot with Ubuntu, know how to install to a different partition (and if needed create one). Also, using the disk, you can run Ubuntu without actually installing it from the disk, you can use this to backup important files to an external hard drive or flash drive, or to a separate partition.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

phillip_bryson said:


> Thank you for averting a potential crisis.


No worries: Let's not have any of those if we can help it!

What about attempting to load Windows in Safe Mode?

What exactly do you see happening on-screen when attempting that?
I think the system is BSOD'ing and re-starting .... but it's difficult to tell from your description.

Please do the following:
_(the screenshots are from Windows XP, but things will be essentially the same in Windows 7)_

Get a look at the error message presented by the *BSOD* (blue screen of death) ....
Start tapping the *F8* key after you press the *ON* button, and continue tapping until you are presented with the "*Advanced Boot Options*" menu screen.










Use the UP/DOWN arrow keys to select "*Disable automatic restart on system failure*" and press the <ENTER> key.
Your system will attempt to start normally, but when it crashes, it will not re-start: Instead, you will see a BSOD with error message.










Record the error message details (contained in the areas outlined in red, in the above example image), and post in your reply.


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

AustrAlien said:


> No worries: Let's not have any of those if we can help it!
> 
> What about attempting to load Windows in Safe Mode?
> 
> ...



Sorry if my description lacked clarity. I am going to follow your recommendations, but, just to be sure there is no confusion, my computer does not automatically restart upon booting. It merely goes straight into startup repair.


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

I have just finished completing your instructions. 

The computer did what it usually did. Which is boot normally, besides displaying a screen with "Windows loading files" on it, then proceed to start-up repair.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

Let's try a different tack and see if you can boot from the Ubuntu DVD and successfully load the Ubuntu operating system.

Let me know if you can successfully get to the Ubuntu Desktop.

Remember: Do not choose to install Ubuntu on the hard drive. Simply try Ubuntu, loading the operating system into RAM (memory).


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

AustrAlien said:


> Let's try a different tack and see if you can boot from the Ubuntu DVD and successfully load the Ubuntu operating system.
> 
> Let me know if you can successfully get to the Ubuntu Desktop.
> 
> Remember: Do not choose to install Ubuntu on the hard drive. Simply try Ubuntu, loading the operating system into RAM (memory).


How exactly do I boot from the disk? I've put in the computer the computer and restarted, and tried to boot from the disk drive using the boot menu, but I cannot get anything to happen.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

It sounds like you did everything correctly as far as trying to get the system to boot from the CD/DVD. In that case I have to question whether the CD/DVD is in fact bootable:

Exactly how did you go about burning the downloaded .ISO file to the CD/DVD?
An .ISO file needs to be burned to disk in the correct manner, and cannot be burned to disk in the same manner that you would ordinarily burn data to disk.

How to burn a CD on Windows

Please tell me what version of Ubuntu that you have/downloaded.

Was it the latest version *ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso* file that you downloaded?


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

AustrAlien said:


> It sounds like you did everything correctly as far as trying to get the system to boot from the CD/DVD. In that case I have to question whether the CD/DVD is in fact bootable:
> 
> Exactly how did you go about burning the downloaded .ISO file to the CD/DVD?
> An .ISO file needs to be burned to disk in the correct manner, and cannot be burned to disk in the same manner that you would ordinarily burn data to disk.
> ...


I downloaded the latest version from the ubuntu website(on a macintosh computer) and burned the .iso to a CD. I am not sure if I did it in the correct manner.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

phillip_bryson said:


> I downloaded the latest version from the ubuntu website(*on a macintosh computer*) and burned the .iso to a CD. I am not sure if I did it in the correct manner.


Does this help? How to burn a CD on OS X


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

I did not do that!

There is hope yet.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

There is hope indeed!

I am a few versions behind with Ubuntu, so I am currently downloading the latest version in case I need to help you with specific instruction in its use. Looks like it might be another couple of hours at least before I have my own bootable CD ready to use.

When you get around to booting from the Ubuntu CD, this might be useful to look at: Try Ubuntu before you install it


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

Alright, I have successfully booted the computer with ubuntu.

I have been presented with the options to "Try" and "Install" Ubuntu. I am guessing I am going to select "Try".

Where do I go from there?


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

Good: Yes, choose to "*Try*" and allow Ubuntu to load into memory and when complete you will be presented with the Ubuntu Deskop
(see link in my previous post to know what it will look like)


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

I still have another hour to go before my download of the current Ubuntu version is complete.


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

Alright. Now how do I get the files off?(My apologies if I am pestering you - no problem if you can't answer this due to your not having the latest version.)

Additionally, I just realised there may be an unforseen snag. The portable HDD I intend on using requires the installation of software, which I am guessing will not be compatible with the Ubuntu OS.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

I am currently seeking out links to help you use the latest version of Ubuntu to find your files and to enable you to copy them to a USB-connected flashdrive or external hard drive.

Re: unforeseen snag ... ? installation of software ?
I am guessing that the portable HDD that you intend using is set up for use on a Mac rather than a Windows system: Is that the snag you are referring to ???


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks again for all the help. You are a lifesaver!


The problem I was referring to is the fact that the manual(well, pamphlett really) that came with the HDD states that software has to be installed to use the device.(Well it really states that the software installer will launch once it is plugged in, but I assume the software is necessary.)


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

This could be a good place to start to understand how to get around and do what you want to do in the latest version of Ubuntu: 
Ubuntu Desktop Guide https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/index.html

Are you able to connect to the internet, and use the Firefox browser?


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

I found my HDDs under "Devices". I can access the files from my computer.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

phillip_bryson said:


> The problem I was referring to is the fact that the manual(well, pamphlett really) that came with the HDD states that software has to be installed to use the device.(Well it really states that the software installer will launch once it is plugged in, but I assume the software is necessary.)


Ah! Nothing to bother with!

The software that they are referring to is probably some sort of backup or encryption .... or other .... useless and unnecessary accessory.

Plug the thing in and let's see if it works!


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

I can open Firefox, however I am not connected to the internet, nor does my home network appear in the wireless connections menu.


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

AustrAlien said:


> Ah! Nothing to bother with!
> 
> The software that they are referring to is probably some sort of backup or encryption .... or other .... useless and unnecessary accessory.
> 
> Plug the thing in and let's see if it works!


It recognises it at least. Should I attempt to transfer over my files?


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

phillip_bryson said:


> I found my HDDs under "Devices". I can access the files from my computer.


Excellent work: Now to find your external hard drive. Then copy your important personal files from one to the other for backup.

Reference FYI: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/files.html#removable


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

AustrAlien said:


> Excellent work: Now to find your external hard drive. Then copy your important personal files from one to the other for backup.


 
Well, I've started to copy things over. This will take quite some time, I imagine.

Your assistance througout this has process been nothing short of invaluable!


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

Backing up your important personal files is an excellent place to start considering the problem you are facing on your Windows system.

Note: I added a link to my previous post that might help you in finding your way around Ubuntu and doing what you need to do.

Good luck with this stage of proceedings.

Let us know if you need further assistance and we'll do our best to help.


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

AustrAlien said:


> Backing up your important personal files is an excellent place to start considering the problem you are facing on your Windows system.
> 
> Note: I added a link to my previous post that might help you in finding your way around Ubuntu and doing what you need to do.
> 
> ...


After I finish backup everything up, you would recommend a fresh install, no?

Would it be prudent to attempt to return it to factory condition prior to doing so in case of any undected malware/viruses?


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

phillip_bryson said:


> After I finish backup everything up, you would recommend a fresh install, no?
> Would it be prudent to attempt to return it to factory condition prior to doing so in case of any undected malware/viruses?


Your query takes me back to your *first* post and something I was going to quiz you about:



> Today, after restarting my computer, I was ... unable to boot Windows 7.


What was going on/What had just gone on ... that prompted you to be "restarting my computer" and may be responsible for the unbootable condition of the system????

Malware?
Some other problem?
It is at this time that the history of what preceded the problem becomes important. The more you are able to tell us, the better we may be able to help you.


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

Hmmm. I can't think of anything particularly out of the ordinary. This is a fairly new computer(June).

I was restarting due to not being able to connect to the internet. It's happened once or twice before(my computer cannot find any networks) and either waiting a considerable amount of time or retarting fixes it.

To my knowledge there was nothing wrong with the computer.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

Too bad: That doesn't give us much to work with when it comes to trying to solve the puzzle.

The only real clue comes from your first post:


> Problem Signature 07 *CorruptFile*


There were a couple of things I had intended to put to you:

Let's have a look at the boot log (which I intended to get you to locate using Ubuntu) and then zip it up and attach to a post for me to look at.
Ensure that you ran chkdsk /r correctly and on the appropriate drive (it's a bit hard to tell what you might have done from your description).
I take it that after a successful recovery of your important personal files you would not be averse to a fresh installation of Windows. Are you at all inclined to pursue fixing the problem with the current Windows installation at this stage?

At the very least, I would be recommending that you *test the hard drive* before starting a fresh Windows installation.

Concerning your query: _"Would it be prudent to attempt to return it to factory condition prior to doing so in case of any undected malware/viruses?"_
Wiping the entire hard drive clean with something like *dban* or *killdisk* prior to testing would also be a good move.

Please supply some detail about the computer:

Desktop or laptop?
Manufacturer of system and full model number (if a major brand name machine)
Otherwise ... is it custom built?
You wrote: _"... do not have a recovery partition/recovery disk. I do have a windows installation disk." _ What exactly is this installation disk that you have?
Is it an OEM disk of some sort?
Did it come with the computer?
Is it a genuine retail Microsoft branded Win7 installation disk?


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

Also, would it be considered inadvisable to simply copy over the entire contents of my old hard drives onto this one?(Space isn't a constraint)


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

That would be inadvisable if it were known (or you suspected?) that the system may have been suffering a *serious* malware infection.

It might also not work too well if the hard drive was having a problem and there was corruption of some of the files.

Otherwise, there is no real reason not to copy the whole lot to the backup drive ... and sort it out later.


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

AustrAlien said:


> That would be inadvisable if it were known (or you suspected?) that the system may have been suffering a *serious* malware infection.
> 
> It might also not work too well if the hard drive was having a problem and there was corruption of some of the files.
> 
> Otherwise, there is no real reason not to copy the whole lot to the backup drive ... and sort it out later.


Well, first of all...


How do I obtain the boot log? I will check back over your posts to see if I have missed how to obtain them.

Similarily, how do I verify chkdsk ran correctly?


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

I will post instructions (no, I have not already done so).


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

AustrAlien said:


> I will post instructions (no, I have not already done so).


I also suppose there would be no way of knowing whether or not my computer is in fact infected with serious malware.

Also, if I could temporarily restore this computer to working order, it would at least allow me to sort out a few things before re-installing.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

Before getting the boot log for me, I would like you to F8 to the *Advanced Boot Options* menu and select "*Enable boot logging*" and press <ENTER>. The system will attempt to load Windows normally, and *a log of a normal startup attempt will be created* and appended to the previous Safe Mode startup attempt logs.

Then go ahead restart the computer, booting to the Ubuntu CD and locate the ntbtlog.txt file.

*The boot log* (a text file) can be found in the Windows folder:

C:\Windows\*ntbtlog.txt*

The file may be quite large, in which case it may need to be compressed before attaching it to a post. Compress it to a .zip file or to a .rar file as you wish, and then attach to a post.

If you still have not figured out network/internet access for the Ubuntu system, then you will need to transfer the file to a computer with internet access.

When we have that job done, we can then have a look at running chkdsk /r.


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

AustrAlien said:


> Before getting the boot log for me, I would like you to F8 to the *Advanced Boot Options* menu and select "*Enable boot logging*" and press <ENTER>. The system will attempt to load Windows normally, and *a log of a normal startup attempt will be created* and appended to the previous Safe Mode startup attempt logs.
> 
> Then go ahead restart the computer, booting to the Ubuntu CD and locate the ntbtlog.txt file.
> 
> ...


As soon as the copying is done, I will do this.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

If it was a *serious* malware infection, it is likely you would have been aware of it ... or at least aware of a problem with the system.

We'll continue to work toward fixing the current Windows system then ... and see how things pan out.

With your files backed up elsewhere you have the option of a fresh Windows installation at any time.
You wrote: _"As soon as the copying is done, I will do this."_
No worries. I will work on the chkdsk /r instructions in the meantime, and get them posted for you as soon as I can.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

You wrote: _"Based on some advice I read elsewhere, I also ran chkdsk /r/f c: . It completed successfully."_
Let's make sure that you have run chkdsk correctly and on the correct drive by running it again using the instructions below.

*Boot from the Windows 7 installation disk and access the Recovery Environment command prompt.*


*How to use the Windows 7 System Recovery Environment Command Prompt*

Along the way, pay attention to what you see in the screen depicted in *Figure 4. System Recovery Options* in the above link, and *note carefully the drive letter of your Windows system*. <<< Important!
*Note: *The Windows system drive letter may not be C: as you might expect it would be when using the Recovery Environment!
At the command prompt, type



*chkdsk X: /r*

where X represents the Windows system drive letter in the Recovery Environment.
Note carefully the space between the following arguments:
chkdsk
X:
/r

... and press <ENTER>.
Allow chkdsk to run to completion uninterrupted.
Note what you see on-screen during the process.
When complete, type *exit* at the prompt and press <ENTER> to restart the computer.
Does the computer start and load Windows normally?


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

AustrAlien said:


> You wrote: _"Based on some advice I read elsewhere, I also ran chkdsk /r/f c: . It completed successfully."_
> Let's make sure that you have run chkdsk correctly and on the correct drive by running it again using the instructions below.
> 
> 
> ...


 
chdkdsk appeared to complete succesfully. "Windows has checked the file system and found no problems."

However it said it "Failed to transfer logged messages to the event log with status 50".

Attempting to reboot did not yield any changes to the process. 

Unfortunately, I must go to sleep now as it is 4 in the morning. I will resume the process in the morning.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, very good help from AustrAlien I thought I would add a little assistance once into the RE (repair your computer) as per the instructions in the Link, to get into the RE. I wrote this in 66 for Vista applies today for Seven,


Running chkdsk/Sfc within the RE (recovery environment)
First determine what Drive the OS has been assigned by the RE

At command prompt (x: sources) type:- 
bcdedit | find “osdevice” (Must inc”) (press enter).

Now use the returned as the drive letter for OS assume C:

At the x sources type:-

```
chkdsk c:/r
```
 (press enter), 5 stages of chkdsk will run.
can take awhile.

To run sfc/scannow
at the x: sources type:-

```
sfc/scannow /offbootdir=c:\ /offwindir=c:\windows
```
(press enter, syntax important for this cmd)
sfc will run can take awhile

*Note* the last part which includes an offline sfc, please run this after the chkdsk.

Now the bootlog is useful it may tell us where the boot hangs, or if it actually gets that far. We might find a reason in the bcdedit cmd.

This will tell us the current status of your boot manager (like boot.ini in XP) and the new boot loader (added to Vista ,Seven). Still in the RE at the X:\sources prompt type:-


```
bcdedit /enum all /v
```
(press enter) normally you can save this to notepad and when you boot windows, copy and paste here, this will not be possible. See if you can take a digital camera shot and post it here. WE need to know if the identifiers are correct and os device shows as C: in both bootmanager and loader + other boot components. What is really useful here is an MS util the RE enhanced MsDart, if you have a tech friend maybe someone could run it for you.


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

Alright, I've just started running some of these processes now.


The results of chkdsk, which I ran last night, are here:

chdkdsk appeared to complete succesfully. "Windows has checked the file system and found no problems."

However it said it "Failed to transfer logged messages to the event log with status 50".

Attempting to reboot did not yield any changes(ie it booted straight into systems repair). 


The system scan took about 10 minutes and yielded the following result:

"Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations."

For bcdedit, I will type out all of the information it produced. That will be posted shortly!


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

Windows Boot Manager

identifier {9dea862c-5cdd-4e70-acc1-f32b344d4795}
device partition=D:
description Windows Boot Manager
locale en-US
inherit {7ea2e1ac-2e61-4728-aaa3-896d9d0a9f0e}
default {c23e01a-bcfa-11e1-bdf3-ee1e837b4fd9}
resumeobject {c23ec019-bcfa-11e1-bdf3-ee1e837b4fd9}
displayorder {c23ec01a-bcfa-11e1-bdf3-ee1e837b4fd9}
toolsdisplayorder(b2721d73-1db4-4c62-bf78-c548a880142d}
timeout 30

Windows Boot Loader

indentifier {c23ec01a-bcfa-11e1-bdf3-ee1e837b4fd9}
device partition=C:
path \Windows\system32\winload.exe
description Windows 7
en-US
inherit {6efb52bf-1766-41db-a6b3-0ee5eff72bd7}
recoverysequence {c23ec01b-bcfa-11e1-bdf3-ee1e837b4fd9}
recoveryenabled Yes
osdevice partition=C:
systemroot \Windows
resumeobject {c23ec019-bcfa-11e1-bdf3-ee1e837b4fd9}
nx OptIn

Windows Boot Loaded

indentifier {c23ec01b-bcfa-11e1-bdf3-ee1e837bfd9}
device ramdisk=[C:]\Recovery\c23ec01b-bcfa-11e1-bdf3-ee1e837b4fd9\Winre.wim,{c23ec01c-bcfa-11e1-bdf3-ee1e837b4fd9}
path \windows\system32\winload.exe
description Windows Recovery Environment
inherit {6efb52bf-1766-41db-a6b3-0ee5eff72bd7}
osdevice ramdisk=[C:]\Recovery\c23ec01b-bcfa-11e1-bdf3-ee1e837b4fd9\Winre.wim,{c23ec01c-bcfa-11e1-bdf3-ee1e837b4fd9}
systemroot \windows
nx OptIn
winpe Yes
custom:46000010 Yes

Resume from Hibernate

identifier {c23ec019-bcfa-11e1-bdf3-ee1e837b4fd9}
device partition=C:
path \Windows\system32\winresume.exe
description Windows Resume Application
locale en-US
inherit {1afa9c49-16ab-4a5c-901b-21280142d}
filedevice partition=C:
filepath /hiberfil.sys
debugoptionenabled No

Windows Memory Tester

device partition=D:
path \boot\memtest.exe
description Windows Memory Diagnostic
locale en-US
inherit {7ea2e1ac-2361-4728-aaa3-896d9d0a9f0e}
badmemoryaccess Yes

EMS Settings

indentifier {0ce4991b-e6b3-4b16-b23c-5e0d9250e5d9}
bootems Yes

Debugger Settings
indentifier {463856e-540f-4170-a130-a84776f4c654}
debugtype Serial
debugport 1
baudrate 115200

RAM Defects (Could this be it?)
identifier {5189b25c-5558-4bf2-bca4-289b11bd29e2}

Global Settings
indentifier {7ea2e1ac-2e61-4728-aaa3-896d9d0a9f0e}
inherit {46e6856e-540f-4170-a130-a8477cf4c654}
{0ce4991b-e6b3-4b16-b23c-5e0d9250e5d9}
{5189b25c-5558-4bf2-bca4-289b11bd29e2}


Part 2 is on its way!


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

Boot Loader Settings

indentifier {6efb52bf-1766-41db-a6b3-0ee5eff72bd7}
inherit {7ea2e1ac-2e61-4728-aaa3-89d9d0a9f0e}

Device Options
indentifier {c23ec01c-bcfa-11e1-bdf3-ee1e837b4fd9}
description Ramdisk Options
ramdisksdidevice partition=C:
ramdisksdipath \Recovery\c23ec01b-bcfa-11e1-bdf3-ee1e837b4fd9\boot.sdi


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi-

As far as i can tell, your bcdedit output looks fine. However, i have not been able to find out exactly what status error 50 is for chkdsk, obviously it has to do with the log, but what i wonder if it is saying that because it is running from the installation disk (which you can't write to) or if there is a problem with the hard drive.

Just as a check, you should run a hard drive test, first find out what the make of you HDD is, being that you can't boot into windows, you could either use ubuntu to find out, or open the PC up (if desktop) and take a look, or if laptop, they will sometimes have a sticker near the battery compartment.

once you know the make (manufacturer) of your HDD, download and burn (same as Ubuntu- .iso) the file to a disk and run the test. 

Hard Drive Diagnostic Procedure

This will take time (and the larger the drive, the more time it takes) but it will rule out the HDD as a potential culprit.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

i MaRk i said:


> Hi-
> 
> As far as i can tell, your bcdedit output looks fine. However, i have not been able to find out exactly what status error 50 is for chkdsk, obviously it has to do with the log, but what i wonder if it is saying that because it is running from the installation disk (which you can't write to) or if there is a problem with the hard drive.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the help. I will do that now. Is that RAM defect nothing to be worried about, then?


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

It would not be able to cause any problems even if it did mean something, but i have not personally seen that line of code, however that may have to do with the fact that i have a custom built PC, and that "ram defects" entry was probably placed by the manufacturer of your computer.


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

i MaRk i said:


> Hi-
> 
> As far as i can tell, your bcdedit output looks fine. However, i have not been able to find out exactly what status error 50 is for chkdsk, obviously it has to do with the log, but what i wonder if it is saying that because it is running from the installation disk (which you can't write to) or if there is a problem with the hard drive.
> 
> ...


Alright, I'm atually having quite a few problems here w/r/t this process.


First of all, the Intel toolbox(for an SSD) appears to be a .exe, so I don't know how I would burn it to a disc and use it.

I used the terminal in ubuntu to determine the make of my hard drive(Seagate), however when I used Seatools it said that it did not detect any hard drives.


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi-

Is windows installed on the SSD? and data on the HDD?

If so, the SSD would be the most important one to try to test. and, of course, it seems like Intel doesn't have any .iso files to test the SSD.... go figure.

Someone else may know of a "universal" tool that would be able to test an SSD.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

i MaRk i said:


> Hi-
> 
> Is windows installed on the SSD? and data on the HDD?
> 
> ...


Yes, windows is indeed installed on the SSD. That is too bad about intel.


Not to be a bother, but do you have any inkling as to what may be going wrong at this point?

Thanks for all the help so far.


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi-

A few things can be the culprit at the point, assuming the SSD is fine, it could be RAM (not likely due to Ubuntu working fine), it could be a file that was corrupted (unexpected shutdown or otherwise), or even a virus, its hard to tell at this point.

If you have everything backed up, you could simply try a reinstall, however, that is sometimes quite a drag, especially all of the windows updates you will have to download, and then reinstall all of your programs... (and even more so, if hardware is at fault, it would just be wasted time...)

As always, it is your call depending on the situation at hand. If you are short on time (need the PC for work or school by tomorrow) or if you have more time to attempt to fix the problem may be a deciding factor. If you are against re-installing, that is fine with us and we will help you to the end.

Just remember, one way or another, every problem can be solved.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

What about getting me the boot log: Did you overlook that?


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

i MaRk i said:


> Hi-
> 
> A few things can be the culprit at the point, assuming the SSD is fine, it could be RAM (not likely due to Ubuntu working fine), it could be a file that was corrupted (unexpected shutdown or otherwise), or even a virus, its hard to tell at this point.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for all the help thus far! Seeing as it is somewhat urgent that I get my computer operational as soon as possible(I am starting university shortly) I believe I will go the re-install route. 


Is there anything you advise I do to ensure it runs smoothly and to guard against future difficulties?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, your boot manager points to OS device partition= d your boot loader points to OS device partition =c (unless this was a typo) this will not work. Open a cmd prompt as admin and type:- 

bcdedit set {9dea862c-5cdd-4e70-acc1-f32b344d4795} device partition =c: (press enter). 
Restart computer.

BTW the error 50 is benign just means the chkdsk log cannot be written in the RE.


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

jenae said:


> Hi, your boot manager points to OS device partition= d your boot loader points to OS device partition =c (unless this was a typo) this will not work. Open a cmd prompt as admin and type:-
> 
> bcdedit set {9dea862c-5cdd-4e70-acc1-f32b344d4795} device partition =c: (press enter).
> Restart computer.
> ...


 
When I attempt to that it returns "The specified command line is not valid. Run "bcdedit /?" for command line assistance.


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

I somehow am unable to see the edit post button, so this will have to constitute a new post.

I realise that I had omitted the "/" when entering the command. However, I now receive the error:

"The device is not valid as specified. Run "bcdedit /?" for command line assistance. The parameter is incorrect."


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

I am receiving the same error messages, namely 


"An unknown command was specified. Run bcdedit /? for command line assistance. The parameter is incorrect." When I included the space between "/" and "set"

and

"The device is not valid as specified. Run "bcdedit /?" for command line assistance. The parameter is incorrect." When I type "bcdedit /set"


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, you can see why I should gently retire, off with the pixies, copy paste this:-

bcdedit /set {9dea862c-5cdd-4e70-acc1-f32b344d4795} > device partition=c:


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

Do you have a USB flashdrive handy that we can use?


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

Alright, it appeared to complete succesfully! Thank you!

I will try to reboot now.


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

AustrAlien said:


> Do you have a USB flashdrive handy that we can use?


I may be able to locate one. Is there something wrong with using my USB HDD?


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

Alas, there was no effect from that command.


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

AustrAlien said:


> Do you have a USB flashdrive handy that we can use?


I am attempting to locate a 14GB USB. I have several others on hand, though I believe they are all under 256MBs.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

256 MB is fine

Sorry for the delay ... I was not receiving notification of any reply!


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

AustrAlien said:


> 256 MB is fine
> 
> Sorry for the delay ... I was not receiving notification of any reply!


 
No problem. I will retrieve the drive now. What am I to do with it?




Also, if this does work, could you perhaps give me a run-down on how to wipe-and-reinstall in the correct manner?


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

Ha ... now all the notifications arrive at once!

Let's get that bcdedit info into a text file so that you can post the info without any chance of a mistake.

Plug in a flashdrive.
A text file will be saved to the flashdrive, which can then be transferred to a working computer and the contents of the text file posted to the forum.

At the Recovery Environment command prompt which should read:

X:\windows\system32>_

Type *diskpart* and press <ENTER>.
It may take a short time, but it will return you to a prompt that reads:
DISKPART>_

At the prompt, type
*list volume* and press <ENTER>.

Please record the output of list volume and post the information that you see displayed.
Note the disk letter (under heading Ltr) of the flashdrive <<< Important to remember!
Type *exit* at the prompt and press <ENTER> to exit DISKPART and return to the command prompt:
X:\windows\system32>_

At the prompt, type:

*bcdedit /enum all /v > Z:\export.txt*

where Z is the disk letter of the flashdrive (as noted earlier)
... and press <ENTER>.
You will be returned to the prompt.
Type *exit* and press <ENTER> to exit the command prompt and return to the System Recovery Options dialog box.

Remove the flashdrive from the problematic computer and transfer to a working computer. Open the file *export.txt* and copy the entire content and paste in a reply.


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

Well, it spat out this.

The specified entry type is invalid.
Run "bcdedit /?" for command line assistance.
The parameter is incorrect.

I wil try again.


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

I received the same result.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

Please post the output from diskpart > list volume


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

I was accidentally placing a space between the "/" and "enum all"

Here is the output.

Windows Boot Manager
--------------------
identifier {9dea862c-5cdd-4e70-acc1-f32b344d4795}
device partition=D:
description Windows Boot Manager
locale en-US
inherit {7ea2e1ac-2e61-4728-aaa3-896d9d0a9f0e}
default {c23ec01a-bcfa-11e1-bdf3-ee1e837b4fd9}
resumeobject {c23ec019-bcfa-11e1-bdf3-ee1e837b4fd9}
displayorder {c23ec01a-bcfa-11e1-bdf3-ee1e837b4fd9}
toolsdisplayorder {b2721d73-1db4-4c62-bf78-c548a880142d}
timeout 30
Windows Boot Loader
-------------------
identifier {c23ec01a-bcfa-11e1-bdf3-ee1e837b4fd9}
device partition=C:
path \Windows\system32\winload.exe
description Windows 7
locale en-US
inherit {6efb52bf-1766-41db-a6b3-0ee5eff72bd7}
recoverysequence {c23ec01b-bcfa-11e1-bdf3-ee1e837b4fd9}
recoveryenabled Yes
osdevice partition=C:
systemroot \Windows
resumeobject {c23ec019-bcfa-11e1-bdf3-ee1e837b4fd9}
nx OptIn
Windows Boot Loader
-------------------
identifier {c23ec01b-bcfa-11e1-bdf3-ee1e837b4fd9}
device ramdisk=[C:]\Recovery\c23ec01b-bcfa-11e1-bdf3-ee1e837b4fd9\Winre.wim,{c23ec01c-bcfa-11e1-bdf3-ee1e837b4fd9}
path \windows\system32\winload.exe
description Windows Recovery Environment
inherit {6efb52bf-1766-41db-a6b3-0ee5eff72bd7}
osdevice ramdisk=[C:]\Recovery\c23ec01b-bcfa-11e1-bdf3-ee1e837b4fd9\Winre.wim,{c23ec01c-bcfa-11e1-bdf3-ee1e837b4fd9}
systemroot \windows
nx OptIn
winpe Yes
custom:46000010 Yes
Resume from Hibernate
---------------------
identifier {c23ec019-bcfa-11e1-bdf3-ee1e837b4fd9}
device partition=C:
path \Windows\system32\winresume.exe
description Windows Resume Application
locale en-US
inherit {1afa9c49-16ab-4a5c-901b-212802da9460}
filedevice partition=C:
filepath \hiberfil.sys
debugoptionenabled No
Windows Memory Tester
---------------------
identifier {b2721d73-1db4-4c62-bf78-c548a880142d}
device partition=D:
path \boot\memtest.exe
description Windows Memory Diagnostic
locale en-US
inherit {7ea2e1ac-2e61-4728-aaa3-896d9d0a9f0e}
badmemoryaccess Yes
EMS Settings
------------
identifier {0ce4991b-e6b3-4b16-b23c-5e0d9250e5d9}
bootems Yes
Debugger Settings
-----------------


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

Sorry, that was incomplete.


Windows Boot Manager
--------------------
identifier {9dea862c-5cdd-4e70-acc1-f32b344d4795}
device partition=D:
description Windows Boot Manager
locale en-US
inherit {7ea2e1ac-2e61-4728-aaa3-896d9d0a9f0e}
default {c23ec01a-bcfa-11e1-bdf3-ee1e837b4fd9}
resumeobject {c23ec019-bcfa-11e1-bdf3-ee1e837b4fd9}
displayorder {c23ec01a-bcfa-11e1-bdf3-ee1e837b4fd9}
toolsdisplayorder {b2721d73-1db4-4c62-bf78-c548a880142d}
timeout 30
Windows Boot Loader
-------------------
identifier {c23ec01a-bcfa-11e1-bdf3-ee1e837b4fd9}
device partition=C:
path \Windows\system32\winload.exe
description Windows 7
locale en-US
inherit {6efb52bf-1766-41db-a6b3-0ee5eff72bd7}
recoverysequence {c23ec01b-bcfa-11e1-bdf3-ee1e837b4fd9}
recoveryenabled Yes
osdevice partition=C:
systemroot \Windows
resumeobject {c23ec019-bcfa-11e1-bdf3-ee1e837b4fd9}
nx OptIn
Windows Boot Loader
-------------------
identifier {c23ec01b-bcfa-11e1-bdf3-ee1e837b4fd9}
device ramdisk=[C:]\Recovery\c23ec01b-bcfa-11e1-bdf3-ee1e837b4fd9\Winre.wim,{c23ec01c-bcfa-11e1-bdf3-ee1e837b4fd9}
path \windows\system32\winload.exe
description Windows Recovery Environment
inherit {6efb52bf-1766-41db-a6b3-0ee5eff72bd7}
osdevice ramdisk=[C:]\Recovery\c23ec01b-bcfa-11e1-bdf3-ee1e837b4fd9\Winre.wim,{c23ec01c-bcfa-11e1-bdf3-ee1e837b4fd9}
systemroot \windows
nx OptIn
winpe Yes
custom:46000010 Yes
Resume from Hibernate
---------------------
identifier {c23ec019-bcfa-11e1-bdf3-ee1e837b4fd9}
device partition=C:
path \Windows\system32\winresume.exe
description Windows Resume Application
locale en-US
inherit {1afa9c49-16ab-4a5c-901b-212802da9460}
filedevice partition=C:
filepath \hiberfil.sys
debugoptionenabled No
Windows Memory Tester
---------------------
identifier {b2721d73-1db4-4c62-bf78-c548a880142d}
device partition=D:
path \boot\memtest.exe
description Windows Memory Diagnostic
locale en-US
inherit {7ea2e1ac-2e61-4728-aaa3-896d9d0a9f0e}
badmemoryaccess Yes
EMS Settings
------------
identifier {0ce4991b-e6b3-4b16-b23c-5e0d9250e5d9}
bootems Yes
Debugger Settings
-----------------
identifier {4636856e-540f-4170-a130-a84776f4c654}
debugtype Serial
debugport 1
baudrate 115200
RAM Defects
-----------
identifier {5189b25c-5558-4bf2-bca4-289b11bd29e2}
Global Settings
---------------
identifier {7ea2e1ac-2e61-4728-aaa3-896d9d0a9f0e}
inherit {4636856e-540f-4170-a130-a84776f4c654}
{0ce4991b-e6b3-4b16-b23c-5e0d9250e5d9}
{5189b25c-5558-4bf2-bca4-289b11bd29e2}
Boot Loader Settings
--------------------
identifier {6efb52bf-1766-41db-a6b3-0ee5eff72bd7}
inherit {7ea2e1ac-2e61-4728-aaa3-896d9d0a9f0e}
{7ff607e0-4395-11db-b0de-0800200c9a66}
Hypervisor Settings
-------------------
identifier {7ff607e0-4395-11db-b0de-0800200c9a66}
hypervisordebugtype Serial
hypervisordebugport 1
hypervisorbaudrate 115200
Resume Loader Settings
----------------------
identifier {1afa9c49-16ab-4a5c-901b-212802da9460}
inherit {7ea2e1ac-2e61-4728-aaa3-896d9d0a9f0e}
Device options
--------------
identifier {c23ec01c-bcfa-11e1-bdf3-ee1e837b4fd9}
description Ramdisk Options
ramdisksdidevice partition=C:
ramdisksdipath \Recovery\c23ec01b-bcfa-11e1-bdf3-ee1e837b4fd9\boot.sdi


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

Don't forget this ....


> Please post the output from diskpart > list volume


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

Volume ###
Volume 0
Volume 1
Volume 2
Volume 3

Ltr
E
C
D
F

Label




Fs
NTFS
NTFS
FAT32

Type
DVD-ROM
Partition
Partition
Removable


Size
0 B
37 GB
465 GB
4031 MB


Status
No Media
Healthy
Healthy
Healthy

Info


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

Re-done in table ...


```
Volume ###	Ltr	Label	Fs	Type	        Size	  Status
Volume 0	E			DVD-ROM	        0 B	  No Media
Volume 1	C		NTFS	Partition	37 GB	  Healthy
Volume 2	D		NTFS	Partition	465 GB	  Healthy
Volume 3	F		FAT32	Removable	4031 MB	  Healthy
```


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

My apologies, I wasn;t quite sure how to do that.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

No worries.

It appears that the change Jenae was trying to get you to make did not happen:



> Windows Boot Manager
> --------------------
> identifier {9dea862c-5cdd-4e70-acc1-f32b344d4795}
> device partition=*D*:


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

AustrAlien said:


> No worries.
> 
> It appears that the change Jenae was trying to get you to make did not happen:


I will attempt to enter the command again. I'm not sure what I did wrong.


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

It appeared to complete successfull(there was no error message and it returned to X:windows\system32) however the device partition is still set to D:.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

jenae said:


> ..., copy paste this:-
> 
> bcdedit /set {9dea862c-5cdd-4e70-acc1-f32b344d4795} *>* device partition=c:


Try this instead:

*bcdedit /set {9dea862c-5cdd-4e70-acc1-f32b344d4795} device partition=C:*


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

It has been changed to C. I will reboot.


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

There was no change to the situation.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

No change! Huh!

You had me foxed for quite a while at the start of this topic, but this morning *when booting my Win7 machine into the Recovery Environment*, I realised that this is exactly what I was seeing:



phillip_bryson said:


> The system appears to load normally, however *a screen then appears which says "Loading Windows files" with a white bar. Once that finishes it continues loading normally. Then, the screen which is the background to the log-in screen appears*, and after a brief moment Startup Repair begins.


*Your machine is loading the Recovery Environment,* even when you think you are attempting a normal startup of Windows .... as well as when you attempt to load Windows in Safe Mode.


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

Well, thank you very much for that! It's a relief to at least have part of the problem identified.

Do you have any insights into how we might go about fixing it?


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

Not a clue! I rarely even start up a Win7 machine: Vista/Win7 peculiarities remain a mystery to me. I am still stuck in the XP era.

That doesn't stop me trying to figure it out though. It just takes me a lot longer than it should.

How much time have we got to work on this before you pull the pin and go for a clean installation of Windows?


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

AustrAlien said:


> Not a clue! I rarely even start up a Win7 machine: Vista/Win7 peculiarities remain a mystery to me. I am still stuck in the XP era.
> 
> That doesn't stop me trying to figure it out though. It just takes me a lot longer than it should.
> 
> How much time have we got to work on this before you pull the pin and go for a clean installation of Windows?


To tell you the truth, I was initially planning on re-installing windows anyways at some point in the near future, as I had installed it on a SSD which did not, in retrospect, have the kind of memory capacity required of a C drive. I had just planned on a little more a controlled reinstallation than this!


So I would be fine if we went and re-installed now. I would be very grateful if you could offer any tips on re-installing in a manner which could guard against future difficulties.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

What device are you intending to install the Windows system on, if not on the SSD again?


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

Onto the HDD.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

The 500 GB HDD that is currently attached to the system?
What is on it now?
Would we be able to wipe it clean and test it before installing Windows.
What brand of HDD?


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

A seagate if I remember correctly. The computer both has a 40GB SSD and a 500 GB HDD.

Windows is currently installed on the SSD. I would have no qualms about wiping everything, as I have already saved all of my data.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

*Disconnect and remove the SSD from the system*, leaving only the 500GB HDD attached.
==================

You are working on a Mac now to communicate with me ... is that correct? No matter, you know how to burn an .ISO file to CD.

Step 1: Download dban (Darik's Boot and Nuke) to a working computer and burn the .ISO file to a CD.
Run dban to wipe the HDD. _(instructions below)_

Step 2: Download SeaTools for DOS to a working computer and burn the .ISO file to CD.
Run SeaTools for DOS to test the hard drive. _(instructions below)_

Step 3: Boot with your Win7 installation DVD and install Windows.
=================

DARIK'S BOOT AND NUKE

Download *dban* (Darik's Boot and Nuke):

_"Darik's Boot and Nuke ("DBAN") is a self-contained boot disk that securely wipes the hard disks of most computers. DBAN will automatically and completely delete the contents of any hard disk that it can detect, which makes it an appropriate utility for bulk or emergency data destruction."_

Boot from the CD, and with ONLY the one hard drive connected to the system ...

_*Warning: This will completely wipe ALL drives connected to the system!*_
Type *autonuke* at the prompt and press the <ENTER> key.
Allow to complete.

_Be patient: It may take some considerable time, depending on the size of the HDD._
========================

Test a Seagate manufactured hard disk drive using *SeaTools for DOS* run from a bootable CD.

Please download *SeaTools for DOS (CD)* from Seagate's SeaTools for DOS web page


or use the following direct download link to download the latest version of SeaTools for DOS:
*Download SeaTools for DOS ISO Image*

The downloaded file name is *SeaToolsDOS223ALL.ISO*

Boot from the CD.


_(You may need to access the BIOS Setup Menu or the Boot Menu and change the boot order to enable booting from CD before hard drive.)_

From *Basic tests* on the Main Menu, run the *Short test* and then the *Long test*.

_(The long test will take some considerable time to complete.)_
The results will be shown as either a PASS or FAIL.
There is a chance that during the Long test, you may be offered the opportunity to attempt repairs on the hard drive:
If so, go ahead and attempt to do so, but ONLY after backing up all important personal files.


*Note:* You may wish to view the following ...

*Learn more about SeaTools for DOS.* (view a 24 page pdf document)
*See the tutorial on the usage of SeaTools for DOS.*
Please let us know the results of the tests.


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

I fear I do not possess the technological prowess to remove the SSD. How would I go about this?

Also, I attempted earlier to run SeaTools on the advice of Mark. It did not detect any drives.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, moving too fast for me, your boot problem relates to a active partition this is indicated in your responses to what appears to be my silly cmds. You probably have moved too far to repair it now and a fresh install if you can, is always best. The way if anyone is interested is in this post:-

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f217/boot-up-problem-663804.html#post3868098


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

Awhile back I asked for a lot of details about your system, but you never did supply the info.
Make & full model of a major brand name computer?
Desktop or laptop computer?



AustrAlien said:


> Please supply some detail about the computer:
> 
> Desktop or laptop?
> Manufacturer of system and full model number (if a major brand name machine)
> ...


Ah yes, I remember the SeaTools test that didn't get anywhere earlier in the thread.
I wasn't sure whether it just didn't detect the SSD, or the HDD as well. We should be able to get around that .... and if not, then we use a different tool.

How's your download speed/quota? Are you up for downloading UBCD (Universal Boot CD... an .ISO file around 360 MB file size from memory) to burn to a CD? It has dban, SeaTools and a whole lot of other tools on it, all-in-one package).

*Create a bootable UBCD ... CD*

*Please do the following on a working computer:*


_You will need a new blank writable CD._
Download *UBCD* and burn to a CD:
*Note:* If you have trouble finding a download link here:

UBCD download page: Download UBCD
Look under the heading: *Mirror Sites*
Try any of those listed websites which are hosting/providing the UBCD .ISO file for downloading.
Click on the







icon in the left-hand-side column beside the download location of your choice for direct download of the .ISO file.

An example direct download link to try would be:
Michigan Tech Linux/UNIX Users Group
Which in turn leads you to: MTU Linux Users Group
and eventually *the download link itself*: ubcd511.iso


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

The computer is a laptop, a Sager 9160 to be precise.

I can create the UBCD. Does that mean I should forgo the DBAN process?


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

jenae said:


> Hi, moving too fast for me, your boot problem relates to a active partition this is indicated in your responses to what appears to be my silly cmds. You probably have moved too far to repair it now and a fresh install if you can, is always best. The way if anyone is interested is in this post:-
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f217/boot-up-problem-663804.html#post3868098


Sorry, jenae.

I'll leave it up to the OP to decide if he wishes to continue work on the current Windows installation. I have no worries either way.

We may have been moving ... but we haven't actually done anything or gone anywhere!


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

AustrAlien said:


> Sorry, jenae.
> 
> I'll leave it up to the OP to decide if he wishes to continue work on the current Windows installation. I have no worries either way.
> 
> We may have been moving ... but we haven't actually done anything or gone anywhere!


I'm sorry, was I supposed to run the instructions in that post? I couldn't quite tell from the post.

I think, though, that I would prefer to start with with a clean install. Considering I have the data, I don't think there is an advantage in trying to save this one.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

Ah ... but are you not just a wee bit curious? I know I am. Let's have a look at jenae's suggestion and give him some time to get back with any comment. I'll work on some instructions and get back to you with them to try.

In the meantime you can be downloading UBCD (it comes with dban, so there is no need to download dban separately) in preparation for the clean Windows installation .... whenever you get around to doing it.


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

So just download UBCD and sit tight? I can live with that.

Or should I run the instructions Jenae linked to?


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

Yes, download UBCD and burn the .ISO to a CD ready to boot with. I will be posting instructions very shortly to check for the active partition on the current Windows installation.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

Let's check to see if the C: drive is set as active.

At the command prompt in the Recovery Environment, type
*diskpart* and press <ENTER>.
You will be presented with the prompt:
DISKPART>_

At the prompt, type
*list disk* and press <ENTER>.
You will be presented with a list of disks (hard disk drives) of which you should see two.
_Suppose that the 40 GB SSD is disk 1._

At the prompt type
*select disk 1* and press <ENTER>.
Disk 1 will now be selected.

At the prompt, type
*list partition* and press <ENTER>.
You will be presented with a list of partitions, of which you should see only ONE, which will be partition 1.

At the prompt, type
*select partition 1* and press <ENTER>.

At the prompt type
*detail partition* and press <ENTER>.

You will be presented with information about that partition.
Check whether you see
*Active: Yes*
or
*Active: No*


*Let us know what you see.*

(If you need to get out of diskpart, type *exit* and press <ENTER>.)


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

The boot disk is ready to go! I'd just like to thank you, Jennae, and Mark for all you've done. You have been a supreme help!


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

phillip_bryson said:


> The boot disk is ready to go! I'd just like to thank you, Jennae, and Mark for all you've done. You have been a supreme help!


The UBCD bootable CD is ready to use ??? That was quick!


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

Well, I'm not sure which things are pertinent. 

However, when I entered partition 1, it listed the size as 465 GBs. Should not partition 1 be the SSD, on which the OS is installed?

Partition 1 is active.

Also, Disk 0 appears to be the SSD. Disk 1 appears to be the HDD.


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

AustrAlien said:


> The UBCD bootable CD is ready to use ??? That was quick!


Well it downloaded extremely quickly. And it didn't take too long to burn.

Anyways, it's ready.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

phillip_bryson said:


> Well, I'm not sure which things are pertinent.
> 
> However, when I entered partition 1, it listed the size as 465 GBs. Should not partition 1 be the SSD, on which the OS is installed?
> 
> ...


That is very interesting .... even if you did pick the wrong disk!

Go back and choose *disk 0* .... if that is your SSD.
=============================================

At the command prompt in the Recovery Environment, type
*diskpart* and press <ENTER>.
You will be presented with the prompt:
DISKPART>_

At the prompt, type
*list disk* and press <ENTER>.
You will be presented with a list of disks (hard disk drives) of which you should see two.
_Suppose that the 40 GB SSD is disk 0._

At the prompt type
*select disk 0* and press <ENTER>.
Disk 0 will now be selected.

At the prompt, type
*list partition* and press <ENTER>.
You will be presented with a list of partitions, of which you should see only ONE, which will be partition 1.

At the prompt, type
*select partition 1* and press <ENTER>.

At the prompt type
*detail partition* and press <ENTER>.

You will be presented with information about that partition.
Check whether you see
*Active: Yes*
or
*Active: No*


*Let us know what you see.*

(If you need to get out of diskpart, type *exit* and press <ENTER>.)


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

Sorry for picking the wrong disk!

Anyway, the information seems mostly the same. Status is healthy, Active is set to "Yes".

Is there anything you would be interesting in knowing?


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

That means that partition 1 on *both* hard disk drives is showing as:

*Active: Yes*

If that is the case, it should NOT be set that way.
We need to use diskpart to set the partition on the 500 GB HDD as inactive.

Please confirm that the single partitions on *both* hard drives are set as *active*.


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

I can confirm that they are both set as active, yes.

How do I go about setting it to inactive?


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

You need to set the partition on the 500 GB HDD as INACTIVE.

IF NOT ALREADY AT A DISKPART prompt ...

At the command prompt, type 
*diskpart* and press <ENTER>.

At the DISKPART>_ prompt, type
*list disk* and press <ENTER>.

At the prompt, type
*select disk 1* _(disk 1 being your 500 GB HDD)_ and press <ENTER>.
Disk 1 will now be selected.

At the prompt, type
*inactive* and press <ENTER>.

Type *exit* at the prompt to get out of DISKPART.
Type *exit *at the prompt to get out of the Command Prompt.

Restart the computer. *Does Windows load successfully now?*


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

sORRY ... scrub that ... I forgot some!!!


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

Did you forget to tell me to select partition 1?


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

*Sorry ... forgot to get into the partition >>>>*

You need to set the partition on the 500 GB HDD as INACTIVE.

IF NOT ALREADY AT A DISKPART prompt ...

At the command prompt, type 
*diskpart* and press <ENTER>.

At the DISKPART>_ prompt, type
*list disk* and press <ENTER>.

At the prompt, type
*select disk 1* _(disk 1 being your 500 GB HDD)_ and press <ENTER>.
Disk 1 will now be selected.

At the prompt, type
*list partition* and press <ENTER>

Type
*select partition 1* and press <ENTER>
Partition 1 will now be selected.

At the prompt, type
*inactive* and press <ENTER>.

Type *exit* at the prompt to get out of DISKPART.
Type *exit *at the prompt to get out of the Command Prompt.

Restart the computer. *Does Windows load successfully now?*


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

No! No it most certainly does not!

I now have a black screen with the message:

BOOTMGR is missing
Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

That particular error message indicates to me that the MBR (MasterBootRecord) is likely configured to boot the system from the 500 GB HDD and not the SSD !

What a mess !

How are you doing? Your bed time?


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

Aha! I've already sacrificied(willingly) any notion of a proper sleep tonight. I'd prefer to get this sorted out, even if it is just using the CD I just burned.

I am open to any and all suggestions!


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

Let's use that UBCD and get a look at the MBR ....

:step2: *Boot the ailing computer with the UBCD CD.*


_(You may have to configure the Boot Menu or BIOS Setup Menu to boot first from the optical/CD/DVD drive.)_
At the first menu screen, select *Parted Magic* and press <ENTER>.
Use *Default* settings ...
At the Parted Magic Desktop:
*Plug in your flashdrive. ****
Double-click *File Manager*.
A new window will open.

In the left window pane, click on the folder that represents your flashdrive.
Click *Tool* on the top menu, and choose *Open Terminal*.
Type the following at the hash prompt:

*fdisk -l*

(that's an L as in Llama and not a ONE)
Press the <ENTER> key.

Check the output to ensure that the SSD is represented as *sda*
(and the 500 GB HDD is represented as *sdb*)
If that is the case proceed with the following ....

Type the following at the hash prompt:

*dd if=/dev/sda of=mbr.bin bs=512 count=1*


*Note: Leave a space between the following:*
*dd* ... the executable application used to create the backup
*if=/dev/sda* ... the device the backup is created from (the hard drive when only one HDD exists)
*of=mbr.bin* ... the backup file to create - note the lack of a path - it will be created in the directory currently open in the Terminal
*bs=512* ... the number of bytes in the backup
*count=1* ... says to backup just 1 sector
*It is extremely important that the if and of statements are correctly entered.*


Press the <ENTER> key.
After it has finished a file will be located on your USB drive named *mbr.bin*.
Shut down Parted Magic.
Remove the USB drive from the ailing computer.

:step3: *On the working computer:*

Insert the USB drive, and navigate to the file *mbr.bin*
Zip-up the *mbr.bin* file:
Right-click on the file and choose *Send to ..* > *Compressed (zipped) Folder*.
A zipped folder will appear in the same location as the mbr.bin file.

Please *attach* the zipped file to your next reply.
This will allow the MasterBootRecord of your drive to be checked.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

I have pushed myself too far .... and too fast today ... and I can see mistakes creeping in. Time for me to call it quits.

It's my dinner time .... so it is an appropriate time to bid you farewell for today. Let's see what tomorrow might bring.


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

The 500GB HDD is sda.

The 40GB is sdb.


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

I see. Well, I think I will postpone moving in by one more day. No harm done, really!

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

While you're at it, might as well get the MBR from both hard drives.

from sda
*dd if=/dev/sda of=mbra.bin bs=512 count=1*

from sdb
*dd if=/dev/sdb of=mbrb.bin bs=512 count=1*

You will then have two files on the flashdrive:
mbra.bin
mbrb.bin

Zip them both up and attach to a post.
Not sure how you will compress them on a Mac though?
(not that there is really any need to compress them)


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi, I was wondering if someone might be able to give me a quick pointer on how to proceed.

Is it still safe to go ahead if the SSD is sbb and the HDD is sba?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi can you access the bios tapping F2 on booting and set the cd\dvd drive as first boot device then insert the disc in the drive and use F10 to save and exit type y when ask to confirm and see if the computer will boot from ubuntu and use the live cd mode mor on that here Use Ubuntu Live CD to Backup Files from Your Dead Windows Computer - How-To Geek


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

joeten said:


> Hi can you access the bios tapping F2 on booting and set the cd\dvd drive as first boot device then insert the disc in the drive and use F10 to save and exit type y when ask to confirm and see if the computer will boot from ubuntu and use the live cd mode mor on that here Use Ubuntu Live CD to Backup Files from Your Dead Windows Computer - How-To Geek


Hi! Thank you for the instructions,but I have already saved all of my files through Ubuntu. 

I think these last few processes AustrAlien and Jennae have been walking me through have been more to ascertain what might be the matter with my machine.

Thanks for the help anyways!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ahh my error teach me to check the page in future


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

joeten said:


> Ahh my error teach me to check the page in future


No problem! Thanks for the help anyways! Would you happen to have any insight into my most recent question?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That is more jeane or AustrAlien


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

No problem. Thanks anyways!


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

G'morning,

Did you miss seeing post # 133 ?


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

I didn't miss it, no, but I wasn't sure where those instructions fit in exactly to the the others.

In which order should I run them?


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

Good morning to you too!


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

Ah ... sorry for any confusion there.

Use the instructions given in post #129,
but there will be no need to do the fdisk -l bit:



> Type the following at the hash prompt:
> 
> fdisk -l
> 
> ...


Instead of using the original command that I gave:

```
dd if=/dev/sda of=mbr.bin bs=512 count=1
```
... use the following command:

*dd if=/dev/sda of=mbra.bin bs=512 count=1*

After running that command, then run the following command to get the MBR dumped from the other hard drive also:

*dd if=/dev/sdb of=mbrb.bin bs=512 count=1*

You will then have two files on your flashdrive:
mbra.bin
and 
mbrb.bin

Now get those files attached to a post for me.
Not sure of the best way to do that with a Mac: Not sure if TSF will allow you to simply attach them as .bin files or not. If not, then compress to some format like .zip or .rar. The other alternative is to simply rename the two files to mbra.txt and mbrb.txt and attach them like that. Good luck.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, think how much you are learning and we also as to establishing your scenario on a test machine is difficult, yet we have had three odd boot problems in the last week alone.

Without effecting the excellent work of my fellow Aussie could you confirm if you now have only one drive set as active? If so boot to the RE and at the x:\sources prompt type:-

bcdedit | find "osdevice" (press enter) should return what the RE see's as the OS (it is not always the drive lettter the OS is on) whatever the cmd returns (let's assume C:, if not change to the letter the cmd returns) next type:-


C: (press enter) 
At the C:\> prompt type:- bcdedit /fixmbr (press enter) 
next type :- bcdedit /fixboot (press enter), then type exit and Restart.

At this stage we will not attempt to rebuild the Boot by running bcdedit /rebuildbcd. This would only be used if after doing the two above cmds and restarting you could not boot. Do you know anyone (tech) who might have a MS util called MsDart it is the RE with additional tools one of which rebuilds the MBR, this would solve your problem.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Jenae try here https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=+...s=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a hope it will make up for my earlier faux pas


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

The command only works for sda

The sdb version returns "No such file"


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

I had not refreshed, and had not seen those messages. I will read them now.

Thank you Jennae!


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

jenae said:


> Hi, think how much you are learning and we also as to establishing your scenario on a test machine is difficult, yet we have had three odd boot problems in the last week alone.
> 
> Without effecting the excellent work of my fellow Aussie could you confirm if you now have only one drive set as active? If so boot to the RE and at the x:\sources prompt type:-
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I do not know anyone who might have Msdart.

I also do not know how to access the RE now(if I boot without the bootCD AustrAlien had me burn it directs to the screen I mentioned earlier, ie "BOOTMGR is missing")


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Check post 146 link


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

phillip_bryson said:


> I also do not know how to access the RE now(if I boot without the bootCD AustrAlien had me burn it directs to the screen I mentioned earlier, ie "BOOTMGR is missing")


How have you previously been getting to the Win7 Recovery Environment?

Booting from your Win7 installation DVD
or
Booting to the hard drive?


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

AustrAlien said:


> How have you previously been getting to the Win7 Recovery Environment?
> 
> Booting from your Win7 installation DVD
> or
> Booting to the hard drive?


I was just turning on my computer normally, so I suppose that would be booting from the hard drive?

That post did remind me that I can just use my install disk. One moment!


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

Alright, there is now no longer an OS listed under System Recovery Options. Should I load drivers?


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

Good thinking 99!
Let's test that Win7 installation DVD of yours.
Have you ever used it previously ... to install Win7?

See the link I provided much earlier in this topic for complete instructions:
How to use the Windows 7 System Recovery Environment Command Prompt


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

phillip_bryson said:


> Alright, there is now no longer an OS listed under System Recovery Options. Should I load drivers?


No, do not load drivers.

Simply continue ....


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

Alright, attempting to run "bcdedit \ find "osdevice"" returns the following:

The specified command line is not valid.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

phillip_bryson said:


> Alright, attempting to run "bcdedit \ find "osdevice"" returns the following:
> 
> The specified command line is not valid.


You are not entering the command exactly as necessary.

Note: the command is (see post #54)

*bcdedit | find “osdevice”*

*Edit:* I will return in 30 minutes.


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

AustrAlien said:


> You are not entering the command exactly as necessary.
> 
> Note: the command is (see post #54)
> 
> ...


Sorry! I'm not still not very experienced with this.


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

Sorry, I can't seem to enter the "|" key on my laptop's keyboard...


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

Sorry to be a bother, but I am somewhat confused. I cannot enter the that command due to the problem in the above post.

However, there are different instructions in post #54. Should I enter them instead?


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

phillip_bryson said:


> Sorry to be a bother, but I am somewhat confused. ... However, there are different instructions in post #54. Should I enter them instead?


I'm back with you for awhile ....

Let me have a look at what you might be trying to do ... what jenae asked of you, and what might be the best thing to do next .... and I will get back to you shortly when I have had some thinking time over a coffee and smoke.


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks! Sorry if I am being too demanding or a burden.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

No worries! I am slow at the best of times .... and attempting to work with the unfamiliar peculiarities of Wn7 (as opposed to XP) makes me frustratingly slooooooowwww!

On top of that ... I really hate making mistakes so really want the time to thoroughly consider what I am doing and why, and then produce usable instructions .... and double-check everything.

I am currently trying to get a handle on what jenae has asked you to ... how to go about it for a start .... and what effect it might have, if any.

At this stage it seems that running *bcdedit | find "osdevice"* (jenae post #145) may not have any benefit, as when booting from the Win7 disk, no operating system could be found (see post #153):


> ... there is now no longer an OS listed under System Recovery Options


BTW: I got mbra.bin and have had a look at it. Thank you: Well done!
I figure the only problem you have/had getting the mbrb.bin for me .... was that you likely made a typing mistake when entering the command that I gave you!
(I am not pursuing this right now so that we don't confuse things any more than necessary by going in two directions at once!)


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

jenae said:


> ... could you confirm if you now have only one drive set as active?


@ jenae: I can confirm for you that the one-and-only partition on both hard drives was previously set as *active*. I can confirm that currently, *only the partition on the 40 GB SSD is set as as active* (I have checked the MBR on the 500 GB HDD) and the single partition is not set as bootable).


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

Hmmm, about that last bit. I typed it in over 5 times, and it still yielded no effect. I'll try again if we go back there.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

phillip_bryson said:


> Hmmm, about that last bit. I typed it in over 5 times, and it still yielded no effect. I'll try again if we go back there.


*Yes, I want that now*, so I can actually see what is going on!

Hmmmmm .... tried it "over 5 times" .....

I can't see any problem with the instructions. When entering the command, make sure you have a space between arguments where there is supposed to be a space. Have another go, and let me know what happens.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

I just tested things on my own system.
UBCD > PartedMagic > open (mount) a flashdrive and run a terminal from the flashdrive > *fdisk -l* 

On my own system, I found that:

sda represented my Windows system HDD.
sdb represented the flashdrive
sdc represented the external USB-connected HDD.
What do you see on your system when you run fdisk -l ?

Do you see each of sda, sdb, and sdc ?
What does each represent?


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

Sorry, unfortunately I had to eat in the interim!

Here are both the mbra and mbrb files in an archive.


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

sda represents the HDD

sdb represents the SSD


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

phillip_bryson said:


> Here are both the mbra and mbrb files in an archive.


Excellent! Thank you. All looking good. I'll post shortly with instructions to reverse the last change we made yesterday, and set the partition on the 500 GB HDD back to active, like it was before.

BTW: These files also act as a backup, in case things go wrong at any time.


```
mbra.bin

--------------------------------------------------------------

--OFFSET--  0-1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-A-B-C-D-E-F-  0123456789ABCDEF

0x00000000  33C08ED0BC007C8EC08ED8BE007CBF00  3À.Ð¼.|.À.Ø¾.|¿.
0x00000010  06B90002FCF3A450681C06CBFBB90400  .¹..üó¤Ph..Ëû¹..
0x00000020  BDBE07807E00007C0B0F850E0183C510  ½¾..~..|......Å.
0x00000030  E2F1CD1888560055C6461105C6461000  âñÍ..V.UÆF..ÆF..
0x00000040  B441BBAA55CD135D720F81FB55AA7509  ´A»ªUÍ.]r..ûUªu.
0x00000050  F7C101007403FE46106660807E100074  ÷Á..t.þF.f`.~..t
0x00000060  2666680000000066FF76086800006800  &fh....f.v.h..h.
0x00000070  7C680100681000B4428A56008BF4CD13  |h..h..´B.V..ôÍ.
0x00000080  9F83C4109EEB14B80102BB007C8A5600  ..Ä..ë.¸..».|.V.
0x00000090  8A76018A4E028A6E03CD136661731CFE  .v..N..n.Í.fas.þ
0x000000A0  4E11750C807E00800F848A00B280EB84  N.u..~......².ë.
0x000000B0  5532E48A5600CD135DEB9E813EFE7D55  U2ä.V.Í.]ë..>þ}U
0x000000C0  AA756EFF7600E88D007517FAB0D1E664  ªun.v.è..u.ú°Ñæd
0x000000D0  E88300B0DFE660E87C00B0FFE664E875  è..°ßæ`è|.°.ædèu
0x000000E0  00FBB800BBCD1A6623C0753B6681FB54  .û¸.»Í.f#Àu;f.ûT
0x000000F0  435041753281F90201722C666807BB00  CPAu2.ù..r,fh.».
0x00000100  00666800020000666808000000665366  .fh....fh....fSf
0x00000110  5366556668000000006668007C000066  SfUfh....fh.|..f
0x00000120  6168000007CD1A5A32F6EA007C0000CD  ah...Í.Z2öê.|..Í
0x00000130  18A0B707EB08A0B607EB03A0B50732E4  ..·.ë..¶.ë..µ.2ä
0x00000140  0500078BF0AC3C007409BB0700B40ECD  ....ð¬<.t.»..´.Í
0x00000150  10EBF2F4EBFD2BC9E464EB002402E0F8  .ëòôëý+Éädë.$.àø
0x00000160  2402C3496E76616C6964207061727469  $.ÃInvalid parti
0x00000170  74696F6E207461626C65004572726F72  tion table.Error
0x00000180  206C6F6164696E67206F706572617469   loading operati
0x00000190  6E672073797374656D004D697373696E  ng system.Missin
0x000001A0  67206F7065726174696E672073797374  g operating syst
0x000001B0  656D000000637B9AA644B59900000020  em...c{.¦Dµ.... 
0x000001C0  210007FEFFFF000800000050383A0000  !..þ.......P8:..
0x000001D0  00000000000000000000000000000000  ................
0x000001E0  00000000000000000000000000000000  ................
0x000001F0  000000000000000000000000000055AA  ..............Uª

---------------------------[ MBR ]----------------------------

MBR_CODE        : 7 MBR Code
MD5             : B25FC69ADA0ADC6C4667F8EF76DFB391
SHA1            : ADC0742443434F7F23B8F1B2150F63E331BDBE3F
PARTITIONS      : 1
DISK_SIGNATURE  : A644B599
SIGNATURE_ID    : AA55h

---------------------[ PARTITION TABLE ]----------------------

No bootable partition !!!

-----------------------[ PARTITION 1 ]------------------------

BOOTABLE        : NO
PARTITION_TYPE  : 0x07 ( NTFS / HPFS)
PARTITION_SIZE  : 465 Go
STARTING_SECTOR : 2048
ENDING_SECTOR   : 976771072
TOTAL_SECTORS   : 976769024
```


```
mbrb.bin

--------------------------------------------------------------

--OFFSET--  0-1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-A-B-C-D-E-F-  0123456789ABCDEF

0x00000000  33C08ED0BC007C8EC08ED8BE007CBF00  3À.Ð¼.|.À.Ø¾.|¿.
0x00000010  06B90002FCF3A450681C06CBFBB90400  .¹..üó¤Ph..Ëû¹..
0x00000020  BDBE07807E00007C0B0F850E0183C510  ½¾..~..|......Å.
0x00000030  E2F1CD1888560055C6461105C6461000  âñÍ..V.UÆF..ÆF..
0x00000040  B441BBAA55CD135D720F81FB55AA7509  ´A»ªUÍ.]r..ûUªu.
0x00000050  F7C101007403FE46106660807E100074  ÷Á..t.þF.f`.~..t
0x00000060  2666680000000066FF76086800006800  &fh....f.v.h..h.
0x00000070  7C680100681000B4428A56008BF4CD13  |h..h..´B.V..ôÍ.
0x00000080  9F83C4109EEB14B80102BB007C8A5600  ..Ä..ë.¸..».|.V.
0x00000090  8A76018A4E028A6E03CD136661731CFE  .v..N..n.Í.fas.þ
0x000000A0  4E11750C807E00800F848A00B280EB84  N.u..~......².ë.
0x000000B0  5532E48A5600CD135DEB9E813EFE7D55  U2ä.V.Í.]ë..>þ}U
0x000000C0  AA756EFF7600E88D007517FAB0D1E664  ªun.v.è..u.ú°Ñæd
0x000000D0  E88300B0DFE660E87C00B0FFE664E875  è..°ßæ`è|.°.ædèu
0x000000E0  00FBB800BBCD1A6623C0753B6681FB54  .û¸.»Í.f#Àu;f.ûT
0x000000F0  435041753281F90201722C666807BB00  CPAu2.ù..r,fh.».
0x00000100  00666800020000666808000000665366  .fh....fh....fSf
0x00000110  5366556668000000006668007C000066  SfUfh....fh.|..f
0x00000120  6168000007CD1A5A32F6EA007C0000CD  ah...Í.Z2öê.|..Í
0x00000130  18A0B707EB08A0B607EB03A0B50732E4  ..·.ë..¶.ë..µ.2ä
0x00000140  0500078BF0AC3C007409BB0700B40ECD  ....ð¬<.t.»..´.Í
0x00000150  10EBF2F4EBFD2BC9E464EB002402E0F8  .ëòôëý+Éädë.$.àø
0x00000160  2402C3496E76616C6964207061727469  $.ÃInvalid parti
0x00000170  74696F6E207461626C65004572726F72  tion table.Error
0x00000180  206C6F6164696E67206F706572617469   loading operati
0x00000190  6E672073797374656D004D697373696E  ng system.Missin
0x000001A0  67206F7065726174696E672073797374  g operating syst
0x000001B0  656D000000637B9AA944B59900008020  em...c{.©Dµ.... 
0x000001C0  210007FEFFFF0008000000A0A8040000  !..þ........¨...
0x000001D0  00000000000000000000000000000000  ................
0x000001E0  00000000000000000000000000000000  ................
0x000001F0  000000000000000000000000000055AA  ..............Uª

---------------------------[ MBR ]----------------------------

MBR_CODE        : 7 MBR Code
MD5             : BFE3FBA20FEFDA6E23664F18C0B419D9
SHA1            : A212114BB4EE5B4E7891BD88DC98B911721E3AD8
PARTITIONS      : 1
DISK_SIGNATURE  : A944B599
SIGNATURE_ID    : AA55h

-----------------------[ PARTITION 1 ]------------------------

BOOTABLE        : YES
PARTITION_TYPE  : 0x07 ( NTFS / HPFS)
PARTITION_SIZE  : 37.27 Go
STARTING_SECTOR : 2048
ENDING_SECTOR   : 78161920
TOTAL_SECTORS   : 78159872
```


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

Yesterday, the instructions in post #125 got you to change the setting from *Active* to *Inactive* on the partition of the 500 GB HDD.

I would like to reverse that change now, so that you can attempt to follow jenae's instructions in post #145.
_(I suspect that jenae would like to see us change the setting on the SSD partition to *inactive*, though as a first step?)_
============================

Boot with your Win7 installation DVD to the Recovery Environment:

When you do that, do you now see an operating system detected?
(Last time you did this, you reported _"... there is now no longer an OS listed under System Recovery Options"_)
If you do see an OS detected, note the drive letter! <<< Important!
At the command prompt, type
*diskpart* and press <ENTER>.

At the DISKPART>_ prompt, type
*list disk* and press <ENTER>.

At the prompt, type
*select disk 1* _(disk 1 being your 500 GB HDD: Double-check this!)_ and press <ENTER>.
_Disk 1 will now be selected._

At the prompt, type
*list partition* and press <ENTER>

At the prompt, type
*select partition 1* and press <ENTER>
_Partition 1 will now be selected._

At the prompt, type
*active* and press <ENTER>.

Type *exit* at the prompt to get out of DISKPART.
Type *exit* at the prompt to get out of the Command Prompt.

Restart the computer removing the DVD disk. What happens? (Should be back to its old self and loading the RE ... and still not loading Windows of course!)


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

There was no OS detected.



As you predicted, it now boots automatically into Windows RE.


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

I think it may be interesting or pertinent that when I originally accessed the RE from the disk two days ago, it did indeed detect an OS.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

phillip_bryson said:


> I think it may be interesting or pertinent that when I originally accessed the RE from the disk two days ago, it did indeed detect an OS.


I'll have to go back and check what's been done since that time.

Meantime, this might get you started on the first step of jenae's instructions in post #145.

*Re: a vertical line or pipe | ... when the symbol is not on your keyboard ???*
Press the \ (backslash) key while holding the Shift key to create the vertical line symbol.

Edit: Google is my friend!!!!


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

AustrAlien said:


> I'll have to go back and check what's been done since that time.
> 
> Meantime, this might get you started on the first step of jenae's instructions in post #145.
> 
> ...


Alright, I was able to enter that command and it worked.(It returned C

What were /fixboot and /fixmbr supposed to return? They simply returned me to the command line when I entered then, with seemingly now output.

After restarting, it was straight back into Startup Repair in Windows RE


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

Was I running the commands correctly?


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

I am working on it non-stop here .......



phillip_bryson said:


> Alright, I was able to enter that command and it worked.(It returned C
> 
> What were /fixboot and /fixmbr supposed to return? They simply returned me to the command line when I entered then, with seemingly now output.


Good work on the first bit!!!

Now for the next bit ... I just twigged to the fact that unfortunately the commands that jenae provided are not the correct ones. You need to use bootrec and not bcdedit.

At the command prompt, enter bootrec.exe and press <ENTER>.
You will see the available commands listed, along with a brief description of each.

Try the following and see what reaction you get:

bootrec /fixmbr 
(I don't think this will actually change anything because the MBR on both hard drives is OK, but it won't hurt you to get some practise and experience!)

bootrec /fixboot
====================
jenae's instructions:


> change to the letter the cmd returns) next type:-
> C: (press enter)
> At the C:\> prompt type:- bcdedit /fixmbr (press enter)
> next type :- bcdedit /fixboot (press enter), then type exit and Restart.


I have re-written them for you:

*Boot from the Win7 DVD and enter the Recovery Environment.*
Click on *Command Prompt*.
At the prompt, type
*C:* and press <ENTER>.
You should now see a *C:\>_* prompt.

At the C:\> prompt, type
*bootrec /fixmbr* and press <ENTER>.

At the C:\> prompt, type
*bootrec /fixboot* and press <ENTER>.

At the prompt, type'
*exit* and press <ENTER> and restart the computer.

What happens?


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

I entered all of the commands sucessfully(ie they completed successfully).

However, upon restarting the computer returned to running Startup repair in the Windows RE


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

However, I just booted from the disk again, and an OS now appears.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

phillip_bryson said:


> However, I just booted from the disk again, and an OS now appears.


Wonders never cease!

Way back in post #4, *i MaRk i* provided a link:

Use the Bootrec.exe tool in the Windows Recovery Environment to troubleshoot and repair startup issues in Windows
Have a look at that link and follow the instructions to backup the BCD, and then to rebuild it:



> Use the Bootrec.exe tool to troubleshoot "Bootmgr Is Missing" issue. If rebuilding the BCD does not resolve the startup issue, you can export and delete the BCD, and then run this option again. By doing this, you make sure that the BCD is completely rebuilt.
> 
> To do this, type the following commands at the Windows RE command prompt:
> 
> ...


Press <ENTER> after typing in each of the above lines, and then proceed to the next line of command.

When you have completed that, restart the computer, removing the DVD disk. What happens ???


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

When I attempt to enter "cd boot", it returns
"The system cannot find the path specified"


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

Hmmm .... I am facing the same result.

I am working on it.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

You should be at a *C:\>* prompt. Correct?

If so, type
*dir* and press <ENTER>

Do you see a list of folders/files?
Do you see the *Windows* directory listed there?


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes, yes I do


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

All good then.

Seems the Microsoft instructions are not all that ..... good?

Try Tim Fisher's instructions instead ... How To Rebuild the BCD in Windows


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

At this stage:



> At this point, you need to adjust several file attributes for the BCD store so you can manipulate it.
> At the prompt, execute the attrib command exactly like this:
> *attrib c:\boot\bcd -h -r -s*What you just did with the attrib command was remove the hidden, read-only, and system attributes from the file _bcd_. Those attributes restricted the actions you could take on the file. Now that they're gone, you can manipulate the file more freely - specifically, rename it.


 
I get the following error:

"Path not found - C:\boot"

Thanks again for all the help - you're a lifesaver


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

Huh ! You're going to be very lucky to get out of the water still sucking oxygen!


----------



## athulkrishnan97 (Sep 5, 2012)

What was The Last software you installed ?


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

AustrAlien said:


> Huh ! You're going to be very lucky to get out of the water still sucking oxygen!


Haha!


Despite the inconvenience, I have found this to be a very interesting process. I just hope we can sort things out soon-ish


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

athulkrishnan97 said:


> What was The Last software you installed ?


I couldn't tell you to be honest. The last thing I can remember installing was MotionJoy, an emulator for console controllers to be used on the PC.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

We need to have a look on your system for this elusive "boot" folder/directory, which will contain that even more elusive file "bcd".

I booted with UBCD > PartedMagic .... and found mine. *You need to do the same now* ... rather than waste any more time ginning about with the Win7 RE.


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

AustrAlien said:


> We need to have a look on your system for this elusive "boot" folder/directory, which will contain that even more elusive file "bcd".
> 
> I booted with UBCD > PartedMagic .... and found mine. *You need to do the same now* ... rather than waste any more time ginning about with the Win7 RE.


 
Alright, allow me to retrieve the disk.


How exactly do I go about doing that?


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

I'd suggest you look on the 500 GB HDD, at the root of the partition, because it is apparently not on the SSD where I was expecting it to be ???

In other words, open *sdb1* and it should be listed there?

If/When you find the "boot" directory, look inside it for the file "BCD".


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

AustrAlien said:


> I'd suggest you look on the 500 GB HDD, at the root of the partition, because it is apparently not on the SSD where I was expecting it to be ???
> 
> In other words, open *sdb1* and it should be listed there?
> If/When you find the "boot" directory, look inside it for the file "BCD".


I'm sorry for my ineptitude, but I'm unsure as to what exactly you are asking me to do.

I'm in the terminal in PartedMagic now. How do I open sdb1?


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

No. Get out of the terminal. Type exit and press <ENTER> to close the terminal.

At the PartedMagic Desktop ....

Double-click on the File Manager icon (top left corner of the screen).
A window will open with two panes.
In the left-pane, you will see a list of the devices, among which you should recognise the partitions of the SSD and the HDD (by size, if nothing else?)
Click on the HDD, and in the left-pane you will see the contents of the partition on the HDD.
Do you see a folder named "boot" there?


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

Please provide me with *a list of everything you see* listed in the *left-pane* of that window ... in my previous post.


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

I see

root
desktop
500.1GB Volume
40.0G Volume


I do indeed see "boot"(inside the HDD)


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, the family tell me I have stopped making any sense since I fell off the ladder last week, wife, who is a medico say's I have concussion, and has me on drugs prescribed by one of her colleagues. I have read through this thread and I must say I know what I wanted to post it just doesn't make any sense . Apparently I drove to the hairdresser for a cut and walked home finding my car missing I reported it stolen.. I am sorry I will wait till the boss gives me the OK, me I think it is silly old bugger syndrome.


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

jenae said:


> Hi, the family tell me I have stopped making any sense since I fell off the ladder last week, wife, who is a medico say's I have concussion, and has me on drugs prescribed by one of her colleagues. I have read through this thread and I must say I know what I wanted to post it just doesn't make any sense . Apparently I drove to the hairdresser for a cut and walked home finding my car missing I reported it stolen.. I am sorry I will wait till the boss gives me the OK, me I think it is silly old bugger syndrome.


 
That sounds awful. Hopefully it is indeed only SOBS, not anything more grave.


I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

jenae said:


> ... silly old bugger syndrome.


Hey, that's going about. You're not alone there.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

phillip_bryson said:


> I see
> 
> root
> desktop
> ...


That is all as I expected it would be: Thank you.

Did you open up the boot folder and look inside for the file "BCD" ?


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

Sorry!


Yes I did. It is indeed in there.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

Somehow or other, the Windows installation is spread over both hard drives ????

Is there any chance of you being able to list what you see (folders and files) in the partitions of each of the HHD and the SSD ??? If there's a lot of stuff that might be a little too onerous .... let me know.

It will give me a little thinking time anyway.


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

I am interpreting your request as listing what I see under the 500GB and 40GB volumes. 

500GB

$RECYCLE.BIN
Boot
Downloads
imgs
Program Files
Program Files(x86)
Python27
Sierra
System Volume Information
Users
bootmgr
BOOTSEC.BAK
CD Drive Shortcut.lnk
msdia80.dll
pagefile.sys

40GB
$Recyle.Bin
Documents and Settings
Intel
MATS
NVIDIA
PerfLogs
Program Files
Program Files(x86)
ProgramData
Recovery
System Volume Information
Users
Windows
BCD_Backup
BCD_Backup.LOG
BCD_Backup.LOG1
BCD_Backup.LOG2
bcdbackup
bcdbackup.LOG
bcdbackup.LOG1
bcdbackup.LOG2
hiberfil.sys
setup.log


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

While you are working with PartedMagic, let's rename the BCD to get it out of the Windows system/RE view ....

Open up the boot folder in the partition of the 500 GB HDD, and locate the file BCD.
Rename the file from BCD to BCD.OLD

That is what you were trying to do earlier, using the RE and command prompt, but couldn't do because we didn't know where it was at the time. It will be one less thing we have to do using the Windows command prompt.


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

Now, allow me to offer some(highly unqualified) conjecture. I will preface this by saying that I know very little about computers, and that that deficit is only more pronounced at the technical level at which we are currently operating.

Prior to a few days ago(I don't know exactly how many) the amount of memory remaining in my C: drive was far too low,(the "memory bar" it displayed was in the red.) I think only 1-2 GBs were free. For this reason, I was planning on reinstalling the OS to the HDD.

Now, some days ago this problem disappeared. There were at least 5 GBs left. I had done nothing I could recollect that would have shifted that many GBs out.

Could it be possible that the computer automatically shifted critical files from the SSD to the HDD, confusing the system and rendering it unable to boot?

Again, if this sounds amateurish, outlandish or flagrantly silly I apologise - it just came to mind.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

That is one strange setup you have there! I think I am going to have nightmares for the next week!

Thank you for that listing.

Let me know that you have successfully re-named the BCD file ... and then we might move on .... since today is rapidly getting away from us.

*Edited to add ....*
You asked: "Could it be possible that the computer automatically shifted critical files from the SSD to the HDD ..."
I don't think that is likely to have been the case .... and should not have happened. I don't think it possible at all.


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

AustrAlien said:


> That is one strange setup you have there! I think I am going to have nightmares for the next week!
> 
> Thank you for that listing.
> 
> ...


 
I thought as much. Just a thought!

BCD is now BCD.OLD


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

Here's the plan for what we have left of today.

Step 1: We undo a change that we made early in the topic ... and I have to go back through the topic to find it ... 
(I don't know whether or not we need to do this ... but I would feel better knowing that we did do it.)

Step 2: We do the bootrec /rebuildbcd thing.

If the computer boots into Windows .... well and good.
If the computer does not load Windows successfully ... and we are out of time, I take it as far as your schedule is concerned ???? .... then we abandon the recovery effort and move on .... to the fresh installation of Windows on the HDD.

How does that sound to you?
Time to feed the dog now, and in another hour, it's time to feed me and my mother.


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

That sounds great! I can afford another night of insufficient sleep at this point, and the peace of mind is more than worth it.


Where should I start? 

EDIT: Speaking of dogs, I will walk mine now.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

Awhile back in post #92, I got you to run the following from the command prompt of the Recovery Environment:

*bcdedit /set {9dea862c-5cdd-4e70-acc1-f32b344d4795} device partition=C:*

which apparently successfully changed the following:



> Windows Boot Manager
> --------------------
> identifier {9dea862c-5cdd-4e70-acc1-f32b344d4795}
> device partition=*D*:


(see post #84)

to


> device partition=*C*:


*I am now proposing that we reverse that change.*
==============================================

From the command prompt in the Recovery Environment, at the prompt type

*bcdedit /set {9dea862c-5cdd-4e70-acc1-f32b344d4795} device partition=D:*

Check the result by running the command 

*bcdedit /enum all /v*


Let me know whether or not the change was made successfully.
================================================

================================================

Back to Tim Fisher's instructions: How To Rebuild the BCD in Windows

Go straight to step "*8. Try rebuilding the BCD again by executing the following ....*"
and proceed to follow the instruction provided.

Let me know of any hiccups along the way, or .... the final result, as the case may be.


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

When I attempted to reboot, I was confronted with the following screen:

Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software chane might be the cause. To fix the problem:

1. Insert your Windows installation disc and restart your computer
2. Choose your language settings and the click "Next."
3. Click "Repair your computer"

If you do not have this disc, contact your system administrator or computer manufacturer for assistance.

File: \Boot\BCD

Status: 0xc000000f

Info: An error occurred while attempting to read the boot configuration data.


I will now access the WRE from the install disc and attempt the change that way.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

Slow down a bit there and back it up for an old man.

Please detail what you actually did and what the results were of each step .... before you attempted to restart the machine.


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

When I attempted to so, (to access the WRE through repair your computer) I received the following pop-up:

"System Recovery Options"

Windows found problems with your computer's startup options.

Do you want to apply repairs and restart your computer?


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

AustrAlien said:


> Slow down a bit there and back it up for an old man.
> 
> Please detail what you actually did and what the results were of each step .... before you attempted to restart the machine.


I'm sorry!


I renamed BCD to BCD.OLD.

I then rebooted the machine. This appeared.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

AustrAlien said:


> ==============================================
> 
> From the command prompt in the Recovery Environment, at the prompt type
> 
> ...


Did you actually get to carry out these jobs ???

I am somewhat lost and confuse about what has happened/what you have done at this point.

Besides that .... I am preparing dinner and must be away for awhile. I will return after I have eaten.


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

I did not carry out these jobs. After rebooting my computer after renaming BCD to BCD.OLD .

I could not access the Windows Recovery Environment.


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

Alright, I have got myself to the cmd line.


When I ran entered the command, it returned the following error:

"The boot configuration data store could not be opened. The system cannot find the file specified."


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

Mid-dinner here ....

No worries about that error ... I am guessing that is OK since we got rid of BCD

Go straight to Tim Fisher's instructions >>>


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

I completed the instructions. The machine booted to the error screen I mentioned earlier. ie "Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause."


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm not sure how to edit my old post(the edit button is gone) but it also gives the following information:

File: \Windows\System32\drivers\sfsync02.sys

Status: Oxc0000428

Info: Windows cannot verify the digital signature for this file


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

Time to call it quits ???

Just one last thing ? Let's check to make sure ...

Go to post #79 and get the output in a post on the forums:



> Let's get that bcdedit info into a text file so that you can post the info ...
> 
> At the prompt, type:
> 
> ...


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

Here at TSF, you have just *15 minutes* to edit a post after making the initial post, and then the Edit button "disappears", and you can no longer make any changes.

*sfsync02.sys* ... StarForce Protection Synchronization Driver

I have no idea what you might have on the system that is using StarForce Protection.

When/Where exactly are you seeing this message?

Try this if you wish (on the off-chance that particular file is causing a problem):

Boot with UBCD > PartedMagic
Locate the file *sfsync02.sys* and re-name it to *sfsync02.OLD*.
Try starting the computer normally. What happens?


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

At this point to be, honest, I'd just be happy to have a nice, clean, safe new install!


Anyways, I am trying to boot into the WRE, however it is taking a long time to get past Startup Repair(perhaps it is actually repairing something?)


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

phillip_bryson said:


> ... it is taking a long time to get past Startup Repair(perhaps it is actually repairing something?)


You should be so lucky!!!


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

Alright, I will attempt to correct the sfysync02.sys in a moment. I am just getting the log now.

And alas, the Startup repair did not appear to repair things.


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

Well well well, the plot thickens!

First of all, the prompt is now X:\Sources now.

When I attempted to enter bcdedit /enum all /v > E:\export.txt I received:

Access is denied.


Perhaps it is just time to reinstall? What would be the best way to go about doing this?


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

At the rate we are going, we could well be ginning about with this for another week and still not have made any progress ....

When you boot from the Win7 installation DVD, the command prompt does read
X:\sources>_

as opposed to when entering the RE from the hard drive, where it reads
something or other .... (must be getting tired) \windows\system32>_



phillip_bryson said:


> Perhaps it is just time to reinstall? What would be the best way to go about doing this?


*Boot to the UBCD CD.*

At the first menu, choose HDD and press <ENTER>.
At the next menu, choose Disk Wiping and press <ENTER>.
At the next menu, choose Darik's Boot and Nuke and press <ENTER>.
In dban, type *autonuke* and press <ENTER>.

Go to bed and get a good sleep.
*Warning: autonuke will wipe all hard drives (including flashdrives) attached to the system!*


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

I am having considerable difficulty finding the file.

I meant the starforce file.

Now that you have recommended the thermonuclear option, I will proceed in that direction.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

Should be on the 40 GB SSD

\Windows\System32\drivers\*sfsync02.sys*


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

Good god man.


I am currently looking at my log-in screen. I guess it was starforce after all.


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

Just logged in fine. Everything appears as normal. Any thoughts on what might have caused this?


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

gobsmacked

I got no thoughts at all right now ... except it's time for another coffee/smoke and a good long chuckle .... followed by a sleep


----------



## phillip_bryson (Sep 2, 2012)

I guess I can re-install whenever I feel now - as I do intend on doing it.


Whenever it is convenient to you, could you walk me through that process?


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

No worries: You know where to find me. Either reply in this topic or send me a PM (BTW: did you get the PM I sent you this morning?)

Sleep well. Catch you tomorrow ....

Anytime you are ready .... 

If your issue has been resolved satisfactorily, please mark this thread as "*Solved*" by using the Thread Tools drop-down menu (above your first post) and selecting "Mark this thread as solved".


----------

